# Brass Quintet Sheet Music



## WesleyKnust

Does anyone know of any good websites for free, intermediate level brass quintet sheet music? Everything I find is either too difficult, or has tenor clef for the trombone part, which is a deal breaker because we have a euphonium player instead of a trombonist, and he only reads in treble clef.


----------



## mrmusic

My website on score exchange has some brass quintets on it.Some are free/some paid and vary from easy to difficult.
The trombone parts are all in bass clef, but if you find a score you like,and you get in touch from the site, I will upload a treble clef euph.part.

NB there are other types of ensemble on there as well!!


----------



## Reinhold

Quality brass quintet sheet music is difficult to find, especially if you're picky, but you might be able to nag some off scoreexchange.com or 8notes.com. IMSLP might even have some, but it would take a great deal of time to scroll through all the selctions.

If you have the money, you can find some fairly cheap ($5-12) brass quintet books in a local music store or on Amazon/eBay.


----------



## SuperTonic

You can browse by instrumentation on IMSLP. Here is the link for pieces for 5 players, you just need to find the specific group of instruments you are looking for.

http://imslp.org/wiki/Special:GenreWalker/For_5_players


----------



## JohnSchubert

*Baritone parts*



WesleyKnust said:


> Does anyone know of any good websites for free, intermediate level brass quintet sheet music? Everything I find is either too difficult, or has tenor clef for the trombone part, which is a deal breaker because we have a euphonium player instead of a trombonist, and he only reads in treble clef.


A treble clef Baritone can read Tenor Clef by reading it as if it was treble clef and adding 2 sharps to the key signature. Just watch a few accidentals such as if you see Fb, it means F natural and F natural is really f #. My site doesn't have free music but all my quintets come with a treble clef part. You can hear the quintets on the site (jschubertpublishing.com) John Schubert


----------

